# US FC, AFC and QAA Golden retrievers alive - possible list



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

Ìs there such a list? If not, which are they, all Goldens retrievers that are FC, AFC or QAA that are alive today?


I know of some:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=61456

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=26803

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=185063

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=52207

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47131

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32776

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32777

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19259

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32306

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=60157

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=15331

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=75137

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=38000

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=77937

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14135

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=37218

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=151111

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=120764

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=208668


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=125212

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=122333

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=103205

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=76184


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Here is the latest info I have; may not be complete:

FC Wraiths Htr Mn Bro Macdhuibh OS (Bro) 10/14/95	Chuck & Rosita Wraith
FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste (Beau) 6/8/00 Judy Rasmuson & Ron Wallace
AFC Caymans Rum Point Red OS FDHF (Snapper) 4/16/95 Bob & Judy Benko 
AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF (Rugby) 3/16/99 Linda Browne
FC AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet FDHF OS (Bart) 6/15/96 Glenda Brown
AFC Honeycreek's Jammin' Jaco MH (Jaco) 12/5/93 Jeff Warren
AFC Ida Red's Uncloudy Day OD (Sunshine) 10/20/95	Jim & Kathy Pickering 
FC AFC Lacrosse Max Q Jake JH (Big Jake) 9/21/01 Andy Whiteley & John Gassner
AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr. Speaker MH OS FDHF (Speaker) 2/24/94 Lorie Jolly
FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger (Ranger) 2/11/00 Judy Rasmuson & Ron Wallace
FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Explosion UD FDHF Can FDHF OHF (Boomer) 10/20/95 Janice & John Gunn
FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah OS FDHF (Eli) 9/10/95 Brian & Connie Cleveland & Judy Rasmuson
AFC Topbrass Pawsability FDHF (Paws) 8/16/98 Jackie Mertens
AFC Emberain Good Will Hunting (Will) 6/8/00 Judy Rasmuson & Ron Wallace
FC Porjay’s Cracker Jack Surpriz (Lulu) 10/7/00 Bob & Meg Beck
FC Topbrass Southern Breeze (Breeze) 12/9/98 Lynne Thomson


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

High Times Spider Besid'r *** MH AX OAJ owned by Jamie Brown 


Spider is QAA, which was part of the question. Sorry, I don't know how to post a link from K-9 data.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*FC Goldens et al*

There is a fairly large number of Qualified AA Goldens. The easiest thing would be to go to K9data and do a search on it----written as someone who probably wouldn't know how to do a search! But, I do know others have tracked them down in that manner.

Glenda


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Red Desert Dust*** MH owned by Gale Mettenbrink


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

AFC Caymans rum point red "Snapper"

Did he finish a National ? Handled by that SRS trainer from Texas ?
________
Honda NSR150SP/RR specifications


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: thought so*



DRAKEHAVEN said:


> AFC Caymans rum point red "Snapper"
> 
> Did he finish a National ? Handled by that SRS trainer from Texas ?


I think you're thinking about Belvedere's Forever Rais'n Cane who was a National Open finalist..

I believe he was 1.5 (?) points shy of his FC.. had his win (obviously)..

bp


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

ya what happened with that dog ?
________
easy vape


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

I know one more QAA:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14157


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Sabre aka "Fluffy" is a nice hard running dog. My personal favorite is #3 on your original list! :wink: 

John


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

As Glenda said, you can do a search on K9data and find all QAA dogs in the data base. However, it will not tell you how many are alive, as most dogs do not have their date of death listed.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*FC, AFC, QAA Goldens*

I agree with Steve in that you can't tell which dogs are still alive, but you certainly can eliminate some just re their date of birth----over 16 years, etc.???

You could then go down through the list and add those you know for sure are still alive and are QAA , then either ask again on here or go to one of the Golden lists and it would probably narrow it even more. In addition, you might check with the GRCA re their list or query some of the Golden persons. Melanie seems to live and breathe data and you could approach her about it.

Just asking, but is there a particular reason you want to know?

Glenda


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

I would also look at www.akc.org website, in their online "store" (you have to register), under "points and awards" (this info is free online).

This page will tell you the number of Open and Amateur points accumulated by the dog you might be interested in, relevant information not generally available on www.k9data.com...

bp


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Glenda, I wouldn't tap Melanie "the wealth of Golden info" right now! I think she is a little sleep deprived from her newest additions!

She COULD be a little CRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 


John


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

My Amy's QAA'd. Formally known as Emberain Amiable Ultimatum***, but mostly as Amy. She also answers to "Her Majesty","Diva", and "The Cutest Dog In The World".  
Suzanne B


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Suzanne Burr said:


> My Amy's QAA'd. Formally known as Emberain Amiable Ultimatum***, but mostly as Amy. She also answers to "Her Majesty","Diva", and "The Cutest Dog In The World".
> Suzanne B


And she is a cute little blonde bitch that runs fast. 8)


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Howard 

Did you say a GOLDEN was cute? All that sun has gone to your head! 8) 

Yes, Amy is a fast one. And very cute and not because my dogs are related either.

Linda
(Still waiting for the snow to melt)


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, ya and I also have one of those living QAA goldens


Emberain Patent Pending SH *** "Gadget"



L


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Glenda, I wouldn't tap Melanie "the wealth of Golden info" right now! I think she is a little sleep deprived from her newest additions!
> 
> She COULD be a little CRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> ...


Pedigree, please do tell!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you, Howard. Amy must have gotten into a bottle of Clairol last year because she's no longer a blonde, but a hot redhead. I hope she doesn't get much darker or someone will think she's a miniature Irish Setter! :shock: She's still fast, too.

Hi Linda and Hi to my buddy Mr. Gadget, too!  
Suzanne B


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

What a great list to have. i love "Sabre". I would take "fluffy", home anytime. Glenda , also a great fan of your goldens. Maria


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

OK..."Uncle!" I have tried to resist, but can't. :wink:  This list is so incomplete, I don't even know where to start.

Linda, I'm with Glenda in that it would help to know more about what you are looking for. Though a list of titled Goldens (FC and AFC) is easy to compile, the qualifed all-age Goldens are numerous and to list all of them would be quite a task.

If you are interested in gathering information about field Goldens or just the breed here in the U.S. in general, unquestionably the best source would be the GRCA yearbooks. These are now published in CD format annually and include every Golden in the country that earns a title in any AKC venue each year (this includes QAA status) and includes a color photo if the owner(s) choose to submit one.

A typical QAA list would look like this one from 2004:

BUCK N BUTTA BING *** - SN892015/11 - male – Gary & Mary Ahlgren 
(FC Wraiths Htr Mn Bro Macdhuibh OS ex Highland Kiowa Shooting Star MH WCX ***)

CEDARPOND MINI COOPER *** - SN913208/03 - dog – Thomas Glen 
(AFC Caymans Rum Point Red OS FDHF ex FTCH Cedarpond Beetlejuice Razcal ***)

CEDARPOND’S SKIP AWAY ***- SN707271/01 – bitch – Gerald Bailey 
(CFTCh-CAFTCh Ritchie’s Toronto Bust *** ex CFTCh Cedarpond Beetlejuice Rascal ***)

CONTRACTOR-SUPERVISION REQ’D *** - SN605425/06 – dog - Gary & Gregory Ratzlaff
(Pebbles-Rooster Rooter ex Mioak's Sara Fergison)

DIXIE’S GOOD FRIDAY MH *** - SN732650/02 - dog – J.Y. & Kitty Smith
(AFC Can AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS FDHF ex Dixie's Carolina In My Mind)

EMBERAIN AUGUSTUS OF TRIEVER MH *** - SN725774/08 - dog – Roy & Joan Fray 
(DD's Especial Triever MH MX MXJ WCX *** ex Emberain The Chase Is On CDX JH MX MXJ WC)

ESCAPADE RED *** - SN901840/01 - dog – Kent Sweezy
(AFC Caymans Rum Point Red FDHF ex Topbrass Satcha Marauder MH)

FIREMARK’S PIECE OF CAKE CDX *** - SN674152/08 – dog – Mary Cole
(AFC CAFTCh Rosehill’s Mr Speaker MH OS FDHF ex Phoebe’s Prize Piponia CDX MH AX AXJ WCX OD)

FIREMARK PREPARE FOR TAKEOFF UD MH *** - SN674152/04 – bitch – Melanie Foster
(AFC CAFTCh Rosehill’s Mr Speaker MH OS FDHF ex Phoebe’s Prize Piponia CDX MH AX AXJ WCX OD)

CAFTCh FIREMARK’S TURN UP THE HEAT *** - SN731300/06 - bitch – Sherril Elm
(FC Windbreakers Premium Vintage OS FDHF ex Phoebe’s Prize Piponia CDX MH AX AXJ WCX OD)

FLYWAY’S LOADED WITH DYNAMITE *** - SR019181/08 - bitch – Jennifer Keyworth
(Porjay’s Out Of The Blue CD MH WCX *** ex Gunsmoke’s Miss Hurdy Gurdy MH WCX)

FRISBIES HYDE PARK *** - SN820732/09 - dog – Darrell Frisbie
(Frisbies Hi Point ex Sure Shot Benelli)

HONEYWOOD RISING STAR *** - SN702172/01 - bitch – Fred Warf & Tammy Zahornacky
(Emberain Red Storm Rising MH ex Hunter’s Moon Kestrel SH)

IDA RED ATR’S ECLECTIC EBBY *** - SN810198/08 – bitch – Lester Freer
(FC-AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet OS FDHF ex Mo’s Fartogo Speedy Peach JH WCX *** OD)

IDA RED’S GEORGIA PEACH *** - SN810198/09 - bitch – David & Virginia Dupont
(FC-AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet OS FDHF ex Mo’s Fartogo Speedy Peach JH WCX *** OD)

IDA RED IN THE ZONE *** - SN810198/01 - dog – Glenda Brown
(FC-AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet OS FDHF ex Mo’s Fartogo Speedy Peach JH WCX *** OD)

IDA RED’S LUCILLE *** - SN700620/07 – bitch – Jim & Kathy Pickering
(AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah ex AFC Splashdown Texas Two Stepper)

KC’S MAXIMUM SENTENCE SH *** - SN802897/02 – dog – Roger Fuller
(Sunny Sandy Max MH WCX *** ex Topbrass Gingrocks Perk)

LACROSSE’S COMEBACK KID JAKE *** - SN873456/01 – dog – Jeff Buikema
(AFC Topbrass Ascending Elijah UD OD FDHF ex Redstar’s Tess’ of Lacrosse MH WCX ***)

LACROSSE MAX Q JAKE JH *** - SN873456/06 – dog – John Gassner & Andy Whiteley
(AFC Topbrass Ascending Elijah UD OS FDHF ex Redstar’s Tess’ of Lacrosse MH WCX ***)

MIOAKS DOUBLE DIESEL *** – SN761122/06 – dog – Ray & Eleanore Muth
(Mioaks Tweedmouths Revenge MH *** ex Mioaks Speedy Deedee)

MIOAK’S T.G.I.F. *** - SN905400/05 - bitch – Warren & Susan Exo
(Mioak’s Keepin’ The Faith ** ex Mioak’s Fool’s Gold MH ***)

REAL GOLD WRAITH HI-KI DIVA *** - SN892015/02 – bitch – Nicholas Staszko III
(Wraiths Htr Mn Bro Macdhuibh*** OS ex Highland Kiowa Shooting Star MH WCX ***)

ROCKERIN AULD HIBERNIAN SH *** - SN755035/01 - dog – Joseph McCann
(Kiowa’s Chris Mic Mac MH ex Cedarpond Toiseach By Rockerin) 

TANBARK’S ORANGE CRUSH ***, Can CD MH WC ** - SN915712/05 - bitch – John & Janice Gunn 
(FC-AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet ex OTCh Tanbark’s Something’s Burnin UDX)

Can OTCh TNT’S STANLEY STEAMER CDX, Can MH WCX Am/Can *** - SN841087/01 - dog–John & Janice Gunn
(CFTCh CAFTCh Cedarpond RV *** OS ex Brassfire’s Mustang Sally MH WCX ** OD)

TRIFECTA’S GAMBLER *** - SN926373/03 – dog – Bob & Carol Lilenfeld
(AFC Emberain Rugby WCX FDHF ex Trifecta’s Audie Cum Laude MH ***) 

TRIFECTA’S SHAG-EDELIC *** - SN926373/06 - dog – Linda Browne 
(AFC Emberain Rugby WCX FDHF ex Trifecta’s Audie Cum Laude MH ***) 

WRAITH’S EMBERAIN MACCAID MH *** - SN747282/02 – dog – Rosita & Charles Wraith
(FC Wraiths Htr Mn Bro Macdhuibh*** OS ex Emberain All Buttered Up CDX JH MX MXJ WC OD)

As you can see, with almost 30 Goldens earning QAA status in this particular year alone, the total number of living Goldens at this level could be quite a list.

Melanie

ps Linda, dog #7 on your list is no longer living.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > Glenda, I wouldn't tap Melanie "the wealth of Golden info" right now! I think she is a little sleep deprived from her newest additions!
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> OK..."Uncle!" I have tried to resist, but can't. :wink:  This list is so incomplete, I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Linda, I'm with Glenda in that it would help to know more about what you are looking for. Though a list of titled Goldens (FC and AFC) is easy to compile, the qualifed all-age Goldens are numerous and to list all of them would be quite a task.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that great list! Very sorry for Your loss. Thought it rude to not include her, she was here on earth just recently. 

My thought with the question was to get a grip on all FC and AFC first, just to know their names. Secondly it would be nice to get a grip on all, at least the more recent ones, MH and QAA. This aiming at getting some kind of idea about where the talent is; especially interesting if there are some less known bloodlines out there that are competitive.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

You can cross Eli off the list of living FC/AFC's..  

bp


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Bente said:


> You can cross Eli off the list of living FC/AFC's..
> 
> bp



:?: 

Is that new, or have I been living under a rock?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

hhlabradors said:


> Bente said:
> 
> 
> > You can cross Eli off the list of living FC/AFC's..
> ...


Eli died the day before Easter


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> hhlabradors said:
> 
> 
> > Bente said:
> ...


    

Such a wonderful dog.

Condolences-

M


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Eli. He was one of the great ones. My condolences to Connie and Judy.


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

Condolences.


----------



## LH (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FC Goldens et al*



Glenda Brown said:


> There is a fairly large number of Qualified AA Goldens. The easiest thing would be to go to K9data and do a search on it----written as someone who probably wouldn't know how to do a search! But, I do know others have tracked them down in that manner.
> 
> Glenda



Thanks!

I have a suggestion, Your FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet FDHF OS is such a handsome dog:

http://www.everythinggolden.com/bart.htm

he should have his pic in this database

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=37218


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> Eli died the day before Easter



Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bente said:


> You can cross Eli off the list of living FC/AFC's..
> 
> bp


Oh,  ...did not know....

Thanks to Melanie..again...for all the "stats"  

... so sorry that she has to be missing her "Rev" so  ..with the start of a new season of training and trialing, particularly difficult to not be out there with her... and having her in the midst of it all... 

Judy


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

One very good website for "real-time" Golden performance information is Jackie Mertens' website www.topbrass-retrievers.com. From the home page just click on "Enter" to get started. The site also archives info, so you can do quite a bit of research. 

Jackie Mertens is herself a wealth of information and you can find her contact information on her website.

Bente


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah*

I feel fortunate to have known and been friends with Eli. He was the neatest Golden Retriever I have ever known.

I put together a little slide show of Connie and Eli at the 2005 Nationals in Cheraw.

You can view it here 

http://slideroll.com/?s=754xwra6

It is obvious that Connie and Eli had an incredible bond. 

Jeff


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW Jeff,

That got me ! Wonderful job.

John
________
volcano digital


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah*



jeff t. said:


> I feel fortunate to have known and been friends with Eli. He was the neatest Golden Retriever I have ever known.
> 
> I put together a little slide show of Connie and Eli at the 2005 Nationals in Cheraw.
> 
> ...


Awesome slide show. What a wonderful dog.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Jeff:

Thanks for sharing that slide show of Eli. It definitely brought tears to my eyes.

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jeff.. "little slideshow".... 

....  truely the most beautiful tribute to "Eli" and Connie.

Thank you so much for bringing this gorgeous photography of "Eli" to the Forum to share. ...the final slide, "portrait" of "Eli" is so elegant, such dignity in his white face, goes straight to my heart... 

FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah OS/FDHF (7/10/1995-4/7/2007)

Honorific..Only FC AFC OTCH in breed history

Judy


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Jeff...that was really special! Thanks for sharing it with us. I too did not realize Eli had passed.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

talingr said:


> Oh, ya and I also have one of those living QAA goldens
> 
> 
> Emberain Patent Pending SH *** "Gadget"
> ...


LOL! I just saw this. You need to change it to Emberain Patent Pending *MH **** Aren't you still supposed to go swimming for that title??? Summer is coming and you WILL be taking a swimmy swimmmm..


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

Another QAA golden:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32883


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Micmac Danny Son Of Chris MH QAA UDX (2)

Owned by Bev Searls...Jackson, MO


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

My original list, posted last April (before I knew about Eli's tragic passing) was of FC or AFCs only.

Here is another QAA dog:

Adirondac Code Red MH***WCX

Cody had 23 MH passes before running Field Trials. He finished 8 of 11 Quals, and had an Amateur second place last June in Montana.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Cody is a good looking well accomplished dog indeed!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Boondux said:


> Cody is a good looking well accomplished dog indeed!


He may be all business on line and in the field, but he's a big mush with Steve & Sally. NICE dog.

Great picture Steve!!

M


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

talingr said:


> Howard
> 
> Did you say a GOLDEN was cute? All that sun has gone to your head! 8)
> 
> ...



What is that dog in your avatar doing? It looks like you trained to use a litter box or something?


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Light Farm's Cooper MH WC *** http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=106646
Hunter's Moon Toby's Spirit TDX MH MX MXJ WC ***
Semper Deuce Cooper *** (11/25/2000-)
KC Eden's Break On Through ***
Trifecta This Spudz For You ***
Trifecta's Audie Cum Laude MH*** OD (3/7/1995-)
Trifecta's Duncan Part Cotton MH WCX ***
Trifecta's For Keepsake ***
Trifectas Repeat Performance ***,UD, MH, WCX, Can CD, CGC
Trifecta's Bet On Me ***
Trifecta'Strikes Gold SH *** (9/17/1996-)
Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva ***
Buck N Butta Bing WCX*** 
Bro's Counterfeit Folly ***
Highland Takes My Fancy MH WCX***
Highland Kiowa Shooting Star MH*** 
Just a few more


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Eli... FYI he is not the only FT AFC OTCH.... see

FC AFC OTCH FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX, WCX , MH, OBHF, FDHF


----------



## Amy Read (Nov 15, 2007)

Ambertrail's Tie Breaker CD RA MH *** got his stars the hard way - in the Amateur. At almost 9 years old, he pretty much does what he wants now and is watching his son take over the first string status.


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=97651
That's our livin' buddy Porjay's Vida Blue Streak ***


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

weebegoldens said:


> Eli... FYI he is not the only FT AFC OTCH.... see
> 
> FC AFC OTCH FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX, WCX , MH, OBHF, FDHF



Thank you Megan for not forgetting about Stanley being a FC AFC OTCH

Steve please add Stanley to your list of FC AFC goldens....

Stanley earned his 5th perfect 200 score this past weekend in UTILITY !!!!!!

Not bad for a field trial dog ....


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Janice Gunn said:


> Stanley earned his 5th perfect 200 score this past weekend in UTILITY !!!!!!
> 
> Not bad for a field trial dog ....


Congratulations Janice!! What a talented team.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Janice, sorry for the omission; I had not updated my list since Stanley tiled.


----------



## Dana O (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Glenda,
You thinking what I am thinking?
Please keep it clean......


Dana


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47576

She is Say G-Nite Gracie of Ida Red ***WCX

She is the dog in the center of my avatar


----------



## mhitesman (Oct 5, 2007)

Jeff,
thanks for sharing the slideshow of Eli and Connie. I'm hitting all the wrong keys through the tears now. Darn, these dogs get to the heart fast and stay there forever.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

We have two QAA Golden males (half brothers). They are:

-- Flyway's October Pardner MH *** ("Opie"), a grandson of Pardner. Was an MH at 22 mo. of age. Qualified for two Master National Hunt Tests (age 2 and 3 yrs). Then we got into trials. Opie has some major pts. His field trial career was cut short due to an injury to his spine. He had to have a laminectomy right after he ran in the GRCA National Spectialty Field Trial (got an Amateur 2nd, Open third at the national). The surgery was only 50% successful. They thought he would never walk again, but he not only walked, he got back into training and ran in an Amateur at a field trial a year after his surgery. But the pain was too much. We retired him after that trial. He has sired 2 litters naturally since then.

-- Flyway's American Flyer *** ("Keeper"). Don handles Keeper in the Amateur stake. We thought we would try hunt tests this fall during a lull in field trials. He has done very well. He has 3 legs towards his MH. Will probably run him in a few hunt tests next spring to get the MH.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

You can add Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot WCX ***

He earned his QAA by winning the Qual at Treasure State RC, Butte, MT in July 2008 at 2 1/2 years of age.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

talingr said:


> Oh, ya and I also have one of those living QAA goldens
> 
> 
> Emberain Patent Pending SH *** "Gadget"
> ...


*Did you forget about poor lil Trippy? That would make 2 living goldens Lil Shorty!*


----------



## Mary Shillabeer (Oct 29, 2007)

To add to the QAA list of Goldens, albeit Canadian...At just 2 1/2 years old, "Streak" - Gold'NGuns Goin' A Blue Streak Can MH *** http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=268178, placed first in the Qualifying Stake at the Vancouver Island Retriever Club field trials on October 4th. "Streak" is a littermate to "Rebel" Goldnguns Rough N Ready Rebel *** JH WC http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=268177 , who won the Derby at the 2007 National in Seattle. 

Rick and Louise Robert's small breeding program has produced five Qualified All Aged Goldens...all of them living.  Their boy "Dare" UH HRCH Gold'NGuns Double Darn Dare Ya Can CDX MH WCX *** CGN; FDCH, http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=66742 earned a 4th in Qualifying both days. Not a bad weekend!

Mary Shillabeer
Calgary, Alberta, Canada
Home of:
"Spy" CH Justmoor Get Smart WC JH CD AGN-S AGNJ-S; GRCC VCI
"Gusto!" Goldngun A Bird In The Hand
Forever in my heart:
"Boon" MHR BISS CH OTCHX GMH Justmoor Boodacious WCX AGNS; GRCC VCX VHOF; Am CDX CGC; Am Can BVISS; PALS Therapy Dog 09/25/1997 - 02/09/2008


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

Here is my Derby List, QAA Golden:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=168308

This litter also produced 2 other QAA dogs:

Firemarks Can You Say Hemi*** Owner Wayne And Deb Dorband
Firemaks Elusive One*** Owner Andy Whitely and John Gassner

And one other littermate with Derby points


Lee Nelson


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

fnsret said:


> John *Gasser*


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Mary Shillabeer said:


> "Streak" is a littermate to "Rebel" Goldnguns Rough N Ready Rebel *** JH WC http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=268177 , who won the Derby at the 2007 National in Seattle.


Rebel achieved his QAA on July 18 by placing first in the Qual at the Sacramento Valley Retriever Club FT at the age of 2 years and 3 months. He also had a 4th placement on May 30 at the Shasta Cascade Retriever Club FT just a month and a half after aging out of the derby. We are very proud to be owned by Rebel and thank Rick and Louise Roberts for granting us that privilege.

Arleen


----------

